# 54g Corner Bow...long overdue update



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking to kick off a new thread...
I have never had a "real" planted tank. Yup, I've dabbled for sure, generally leading to a spiraling algaerial disaster...however this time is for real...I hope. I am on a budget but I think I could make this work with your help.
The tank will be in my office which I am at Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday. Does that pose a problem? Should the tank be monitered daily?
So...
I have a plan... please tweek and suggest where you feel necessary.

Here is where I am...and what I have so far.
I have a 54 corner bowfront. 
I want to keep various Anubias, Java Fern, Crypts, Narrow leaf chain sword and whatever you can suggest.
The tank will be filtered by an Eheim 2620 pro. II
I don't want to use CO2...yet...I would rather save and get a good system.
Lights 24 or 30" fixture...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13733&pcatid=13733
or
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/204893/product.web
or could I get away with something cheaper. 

Today I bought Schultz Aquatic Soil...3 bags and some peat. I am going to cover the peat with the soil then cover the soil with pool filter sand. I have various pieces of Swahala wood and pieces of puddingstone. 

As far as inhabitants that also is in the air...
I like discus...but want to keep shrimp so one or the other is out. 
I like German blue rams and Appistogrammas. What are you all keeping?
Please throw thoughts...
Thanks Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Discus are definitely out for your tank (besides just the shrimp issue) they've got pretty high metabolisms so need to be fed pretty frequently, plus the weekly water changes, etc etc etc... IMO they just wouldn't be a good choice for a tank where you'll only be around 4 days a week. Most other fish should be fine being fed only 4 times a week, but you'll need to put your lights on a timer for the plants.

Rams and/or Apistos would probably work, and these fish tend to get along fine with other community fish. Just need to be careful about your stocking ratios with conspecifics, especially gender ratios. In a 54 corner you MIGHT be OK with 2 pairs of rams, but personally I'd probably try a pair of rams and a pair of Apistos to hopefully cut down on territorial and spawning aggression. I've got 6 GBRs in my 90gal tank, but only 2 are males. There's quite a bit of skirmishing between them all, but so far nothing serious (they've only been in there 2 weeks). Using decorations/hardscape/plantings to define small territories and break up lines of sight is key. Mine do well with a very large swordplant; they can chase each other all around the big leaves and duck out of sight when they want to get away LOL

If I were to go with a CF fixture for your tank I'd go with one from www.AHSupply.com Much higher quality than the 2 you linked. Personally, I prefer T5HO fixtures, however. They're pricier up front, but the bulbs are much more efficient, put out much more light per watt, and the bulbs last much longer- so in the long run they're more cost-effective.

Be super careful with your peat. You need to make sure that there are NO additives in the peat, and you also only use a slight DUSTING (you should be able to clearly see through to the bottom of the tank) underneath the rest of your substrate. Be prepared for an algae bloom if it gets stirred up into the water column, and also be prepared for tannins.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response lauraleellbp. 
so if you were going to by a T5HO fixture which would you go with? I would like to avoid too much light so I don't have to use CO2. 
As far as the peat goes I got "Premier Sphagnum Peat Moss" I doesn't look like there are additives...
I'm trying to post pictures but I can't seem to get them on the thread.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Corner tanks are difficult to buy light fixtures for. What dimension fixture would you need, and what's your budget for lighting?

I upload all my pics into a free www.photobucket.com account, then I copy and paste the link into the img box (the yellow one with the mountain on it) at the top of the edit text box.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok here is my Tank, soil and peat



























My budget is...
I really don't wan't to spend more than 125-150 on a fixture...the more money I save on a fixture the more plants I can get.
I can do 24" or 30" fixtures...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd probably run a test on that peat. Soak some in water for 24 hours and then test for ammonia, nitrItes and nitrAtes.

I suppose you might as well stick with 24" fixtures. Most 30" fixtures come with 24" bulbs, anyways. Have you priced out www.AHSupply.com? Amanda (forddna, another forum member) also has a 54 corner tank like yours, you might see what lighting solutions she came to (I know she went with AHS but I don't remember which bulbs/fixtures she chose). She's got a tank journal in the photo album forum that was updated within the past few days, though.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks lauraleellbp
Amanda has a beautiful hood with 3 fixtures mounted inside...I have to lay my fixture(s) across a glass top.
I'm gonna have to figure out something else. I really don't want to go over 2 WPG so I can avoid CO2. 
I think I'm gonna look at a T5HO fixture.

as far as the peat goes...it doesn't look like there is anything added...
the first stuff I found did have additives...but I'll do the test to be sure.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

If I went with the Coralife CF 24" fixture, I'd have 130 watts on a 54 gal tank, just over 2 watts per gal. without CO2 I'd think that would be too much light. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Would it have been better to go with laterite and cover it with sand? What is the difference between the aquatic soil and laterite? I'm now wondering if I made the right decision. Some people use aquatic soil and others use Laterite...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> If I went with the Coralife CF 24" fixture, I'd have 130 watts on a 54 gal tank, just over 2 watts per gal. without CO2 I'd think that would be too much light. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Given your tank dimensions, I think you'll have too much light and algae in the areas closest to the light, and not much light in the corners of the tank. I think it will take some creative aquascaping on your part to make it work, but I certainly think it's doable. You can always play with your photoperiod and/or dose Excel if you want to keep algae in check w/out going the CO2 route.

As far as substrates go... there's positives and negatives with all of them. I don't think there's a big enough difference between the Schultz and laterite, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response again... 

So maybe I should look at a single light fixture? or at least a double strip that keeps me just under 2 wpg. I'm going to update as I go and continue looking for input and advice. 
Thanks again...I'm sure I'll be back soon.
Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You want to think about how the light will spread through your tank. Shadowing can be a big problem with only one bulb... You might even want to consider going with two separate fixtures of different lengths, placing one near the front and one more towards the back to try and spread out the lighting coming from the top of the tank, IYKWIM?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you think of this fixture? I'd go with the 20" fixture...The plan is actually to upgrade the tank either in November or right after Christmas to include more light and a CO2 system from either Rex or Green Leaf...
Right now I just want to get another tank up and running...:icon_lol: 


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+13637&pcatid=13637


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I did think about going with 2 fixtures.
I'd really like to stick around or just under 2 wpg, and I can't seem to get the watts to add up. If I go over 2 wpg I'm afraid I'd end up with a mess, unless I add CO2 which is out for now.
I thought of also building a hood but a 55 is one thing...I'm not motivated enough to be involved in bending and flexing wood to fit the curve of the tank. LOL


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I may have found the solution. 4 bulbs should provide a spread out source of light. And I could add more later 96 watts should be perfect and keeps me just out of CO2 range if I understand correctly...

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209751/i/7/product.web


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you price out these? http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So did some more looking and measured my tank out. I have a few options...








1. 1 - 24" or 30" fixture and add a 20" fixture toward the back at another point. 
2. 2 - 20" fixtures 

what do you think of this...?
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209751/i/7/product.web 

I could start with this and if I wanted to add wattage and CO2 later I still could.
haha see the dog?
am I planning this correctly?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't priced out 20" fixtures, but that seems steep to me for a CF fixture... have you checked on Ebay? (Stay away from Odyssea/Jebo). Keep in mind that CF fixtures tend to run hot, too... but all that being said, I think that fixture would probably work.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you should retrofit a metal halide pendant in there.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL, Church its funny you say that...I was up late last night thinking about it and actually looked at a few. It might be something to consider down the road. Right now it seems expensive...and the wattages are insane...watts...I almost spilled my beer...haha! I think the tank would look sweeet with a hanging light over it...I actually like this but would definitely have to get CO2!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8075+17624&pcatid=17624


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Not necessarily. You could use a 100w lamp which would give you less than 2wpg.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

With that shape tank a MH pendant might actually make the most sense. With a pendant you can always raise and lower it till you find the "sweet spot"


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

can either of you recommend a fixture and bulb or steer me in a direction.
I know absolutely nothing about metal halide fixtures...:icon_redf 
This is gonna be sweet...:thumbsup: 
I may only have 3 plants and a guppy but the light will be great!

I may have to sell some of my old equipment and tanks to pull this off...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I tried searching real quick to find you something, but so far I'm only finding (as far as kits go, anyway) either 70w or 150w, but I'm not finding anything in between. So maybe, for 2wpg, you might have to DIY it yourself. I know you can buy reflectors and individual components from fish places, and then you could order a ballast, socket and bulb from a lighting place.

Or you could just go up to a 150w, for 3wpg, and add CO2!! lol

Best of luck to you. Metal Halides are SWEEEET, if you can swing it. There's nothing quite like that "shimmery" look that can only be gotten from an MH...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I think MH pendant is out of the question...I might as well do a reef tank...and that ain't happening.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There have been some decent reviews posted of this one over in the lighting forum http://www.fishneedit.com/150w-metal-halide-pendant-lig.html


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Coltonorr said:


> I think MH pendant is out of the question...I might as well do a reef tank...and that ain't happening.


Why? Just because there's an MH it automatically has to be a reef tank? I say poop to that. Reef tanks are boring. That's all I ever did my whole entire life, and planted tanks are WAAAAAAAY better on so many levels, it's not even funny.

But still, best of luck to you. I'm sure you can find a CF you can retrofit in there.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Church, my apologies for offending you...I'll never utter the words "R**f t**k" again. The reason I said it ain't happening is because I don't want a reef tank...I was just...nevermind... LMAO


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL There was no offense!! I wasn't offended! I just think about how boring reef tanks are once you've seen a couple dozen of them and realize they all pretty much look the same. I was just poking fun at you for associating metal halides with reef tanks.

I say POOP to reef tanks, lol

:biggrin:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

OK I say Poooop! to reef tanks also...
I am looking forward to this tank...with plants...maybe I'll make a "reef" of plants.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ That reminds me... I _did_ see a saltwater tank recently that I liked, and the reason for it was that it was actually created to have some kind of "scape" involved, rather than what most people do, which is just dump a bunch of live rock into a tank and see where it lands. I wish I could remember where I saw it... I want to say I saw it here, actually. It was like a saltwater tank that was "aquascaped" using macroalgae, and it looked like a lagoon of some kind. It was way cool! I think if I ever did sw again, THAT is what I would do.

:smile:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Update...
After soaking the peat moss in water for about 24 hours, I tested tested for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate...
Unfortunately ammonia was present at about 1 ppm after a 24 hour soak.
There were no nitrItes or nitrAtes...
so...
I was thinking about either getting peat that would work...or...
mixing laterite with the Schultz Aquatic Soil and then covering them with a layer of pool filter sand.
Any thoughts...?
Thanks Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

1ppm isn't that high, really, as long as the peat was in less than a gallon of water. A little ammonia is to be expected. If you go really lightly with the peat, and also mix in some tank mulm (if possible) you should probably be OK.

Just remember than any time you mix substrates they will end up mixed together over time, so be sure you like that look, and also that the larger pieces will always work their way to the surface (so the laterite will probably end up on top evntually, and the pool sand on the bottom).


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks Laura, (tired of typing the whole thing...LOL)
I have no exp. with the peat so...I didn't realize the peat would leech a little ammonia. I'd say I had a handful soaking in less than a half gallon. 
I am still stuck on which light fixture to get...
You recommended the t5ho from Big Als but at 18 watts a light I would need at least 5 fixtures to to get to that "just under" 2 watts per gallon mark that I am shooting for...I do realize that the WPG rule is not always great to go by but it is the only real measure I have...

I would like to get some lower light ground cover like this
http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/product_p/pp03.htm
that way when the substrates mix...I wont have to worry about it.
thoughts...
Thanks again Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think those bulbs are 18watts each, 2x per fixture- so that works out a bit better than 5 fixtures... what I was originally thinking was perhaps using 2 fixtures for your tank; but I don't think the dimensions would work out quite right. Did you look at that MH fixture I linked? Pretty good price on that, and I think the light distribution would work well with a corner tank. Don't think you'll get much better than that unless you do a custom canopy with retrofit T5HOs...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura,
the more I think about it the MH fixture you linked or the one from fostersmith
seem to be the best and I love the idea...I'm actually gonna sell some of my aquarium equipment and save about 100 a month to get a CO2 system in the next 3 months... I do have a possible heat issue though...How hot do MH fixtures get?

I also think a custom canopy with retrofit t5ho's would cost as much as just getting the MH fixture.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL the custom canopy would probably be more... for some reason retrofit kits are usually more expensive than fixtures. I've no clue why since you've got to do all the assembly labor yourself... 

One of the good things about a MH pendant is that most of that heat won't transfer directly into the tank but dissipate into the room. You can play around with the height of the light over the water till you find the right balance.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

The heat in the room is what I'm actually worried about...it is an office tank and patients will be sweating in one room and freezing in the other...LOL


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

150w is really not all that much heat. Plus, because you'd be suspending the lamp, you could feasibly use it simultaneously as room lighting, and turn off some lights that you might normally have on. I'm going to agree with Laura here, though, and say that a pendant is the most efficient lighting for the footprint of a corner tank.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

FINE!!!!!...I'm gonna get the MH pendant, either one of these...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8075+17624&pcatid=17624

or

http://www.fishneedit.com/150w-metal-halide-pendant-lig.html

I actually like the 2nd light that Laura linked to. I comes with the 6700k bulb.
Correct me if I'm wrong but getting a MH fixture is going to force me to get a CO2 system? Which I guess is not a bad thing, it just means that I'm gonna have to wait that much longer to set it up.

I have a question about the peat...since it leaches ammonia into the aquarium...will it always do that, or will it stop at some point?


----------



## boredouttahell (Jun 29, 2008)

if you can get a 100 watt bulb you'll be fine with out co2, but if you go with the 150 that you linked to, then you will have to get some sort of co2.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Bored,
I've seen 70 watt bulbs and 150's but no 100's got any links?
Thanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think the wattage will make the difference you think it will; you can always just raise or lower the light above the fixture as well as play with your photoperiod if you have algae issues. I think you should be able to get away without CO2 as long as you stuff your tank from the getgo with fast-growing nutrient-hog stems.

Floating plants can be your friend and help with light control, as well.

Once your tank cycles you shouldn't have ammonia issues. The peat actually should help your tank cycle, since you need an ammonia source in the beginning before you add fish. Not to mention in such a larger volume of water you'll end up with significantly less than 1ppm.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is my situation...
If I bought the MH fixture now I'd also want to purchase a good quality CO2 system as well and the money is just not in the budget...yet. If I could get a low light setup going and keep it growing and healthy. I would be looking to add both a MH and a CO2 system around Christmas. 
I really feel as though jumping to that level could lead to disaster, esp. with my track record with live plants...so, back to square one...I'm gonna pick either a CF or T5HO fixture and try to keep anubias, narrow leaf chain swords, java ferns, crypts etc. this would allow me to start the tank in the next few weeks...
I'm going to continue to look for lights...more than likely a total of 4 bulbs totaling around or just under 100watts to keep the light on the lower end of things...
From what I've seen and read here it seems as though I should be looking for a 6700k bulb...unless I want to swap bulbs.
I appreciate you folks taking time to comment and help me...
Drew


----------



## boredouttahell (Jun 29, 2008)

if you want to get co2 eventually.. then get the high watt bulb and add some sort of cheap diy co2 until you find the budget to get the pressurized system.
and you can also do what laura said until you get the right balance of things.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a little confused. I did some more "research" this weekend and I'm confused on bulbs...some here have a 10000k bulb or bulbs and others have 6700k...
10000k seems to imitate sunlight but it seems the 6700k is what plants need?
should I be looking for one or both...plus many of the MH fixtures come with 12000 or 14000k bulbs.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

6700k is no more "what plants need" than 10,000k is. They both fall within the acceptable range of color rendering that plants use for photosynthesis. The difference is how our human eyes perceive the color, making the choice of which one(s) to go with a purely subjective one: the 6500k's are a bit more yellowish, to the human eye, while the 10,000k's are a bit more pure white. Pure white can tend to "wash out" the colors of the plants and fish, sometimes, while the yellowish color might tint the overall tank in a yellowish hue. There is no such thing as the "best" choice. It's mostly based on each individual application. As a general rule of thumb, I find it best to mix and match whenever possible. Hope that helps.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

is 2.4 WPG considered low-tech, low-light? cause I've been thinking of getting a 2 lamp-65 watt PC fixture. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all the choices!!!!!!

I've ruled out the MH fixture. But do I go with T5HO or PC?
:help: :icon_eek:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Not so much. It's in the medium light category. And the term "low-tech" is up to debate-- it usually refers to a combination of factors, and not really lighting so much.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So if it's medium category is CO2 necessary or can I just dose with Excel?
I'm gonna post a few fixtures and see what you guys think...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think Excel could _potentially_ work, but it would limit the kinds of plants you can work with, and it might be a bit of a hassle, since the tank isn't all that small.

But yes, I think having supplemental carbon or CO2 is probably necessary.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

dam...
I ruled out the MH fixture a) because they are so damn expensive and b) I read a few threads that say the light is very concentrated so the best growth would occur in the center of the tank... with PC or T5 I could use a 4 bulb fixture and the light would be more spread out and then I could add more light as soon as I get a CO2 system


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Can you not just turn off one of the bulbs? Or do they both use the same cord/switch?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

On which fixture are you referring to? with a PC or t5ho fixture I don't think I'd have to turn off any bulbs...
LOL I wish someone would just hand me a bunch of equipment and say "Well, here's what we got, go at it" 
I never thought lighting would be this much of a dilemma


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm talking about the 2 lamp-65 watt PC fixture that you referred to up above. Usually 2 lamp fixtures allow you to control each lamp separately, which means you could go with 1 lamp until you get a CO2 setup, then you could turn the second lamp on. It's what I did on my ten gallon.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the light I was referring to, it doesn't look like I can turn one bulb off.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

As quoted from the link you just provided:



> The double linear versions have two cords cords for the dawn/dusk effect.


So if you get the double linear version, whatever that refers to, you can use just one bulb at a time.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok after all this I've narrowed everything down to this...
http://www.theaquaticdepot.com/20qu...-bulb-satellite-fixture-with-1-lun202651.html

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1092

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../coralifefreshwateraqualight206700kquad96watt

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...urrentusanovaextreme302x24wt510000kfreshwater

metal halides (I know...what can I say, I'm on the fence)

http://www.theaquaticdepot.com/24quot-current-usa-sunpod-hqi-1x150w-metal-halide-f241150.html (not sure about the 14000k)

http://www.theaquaticdepot.com/current-usa-outer-orbit-1x150w-10000k-hqi-pendant-w115010000339.html

thats it...till tomorrow


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Metal Halides pwn compact fluorescents for the footprint of a corner tank. Not for long tanks, though.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

pwn? did you mean own? 
yeah I figured but I don't know about that 14000k bulb and lack of CO2. 
I'm so confused...thanks for taking time to respond. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate it...I feel like the customer who keeps being a real pain in the you know what...
I edited my post and added a few more fixtures...
I'm leaning toward the fluorescents because I really wanted to get into this slowly. I'm trying to avoid biting off more than I can chew. I want a low tech, no CO2 tank...for now. I'm still a little confused with the wattages and t5ho vs. PC's. but I guess that is why I'm here...to learn from you all.
Thanks Again!!!
Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It all depends on the fixture in question. Reflectors make a big difference in any fixture, since they send the light DOWN into the tank instead of just reflecting back into the bulb itself or worse even absorbing light.

If you go with PCs, then IMO you should go with www.AHSupply- their reflectors are top-notch. Your tank is on the deep side.

If you go with T5HOs AND a good reflector, then IMO you can usually multiply the wattage/light output by about 1.5 over a CF fixture of the same wattage. Pretty much the same with a MH fixture.

If you DON'T want to use CO2, then try to keep your total ("adjusted")wattage between 1-2 wpg.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura,
I am looking at the AH Supply 2x55 watt Bright kit with (1) 6700k bulb and (1) 10,000k bulb.
and since it has to look pretty in my office I'm getting an enclosure.
What do you think? I actually think this might be my best option.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think for the money it's probably your best bet. They do get hot though, so you might want to ask them to leave room in your enclosure for a computer fan.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura,
I called them and they said the enclosure has slatted wood on the top to allow the heat to escape. 
I was wondering also if you have pics of your tanks with the lights.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Solar T5HO fixture over my tank?

Pics are in my journal, though, if you still want to see it for whatever reason. First or Second page has a pretty good pic of my tank with the fixture over top.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Let me know what you think...
I just ordered...from AH Supply...
(2) 1x55watt Bright Kits
(1) 55 watt 6700k bulb
(1) 55 watt 10,000k bulb
24" oak wood enclosure. 

Ordering 2 1x55 watt kits will allow me to control the light a little more than ordering (1) 2x55 watt kit because I will have 2 light switches. I can then run 1 bulb for a few hours 2 bulbs for a few hours and then back to 1 bulb for a few hours...because this is an office tank I need the light to be on from 10am to 7pm to keep my patients happy...hehe
I'M SOOOOO PUMPED!!!!!!:icon_bigg


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are they custom-building you an enclosure for a corner tank?

I'm struggling to figure out how that will fit over your tank? Those CF bulbs are pretty wide, especially housed inside individual reflectors...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I spoke with them and was told the enclosure will hold both fixtures. The enclosure is 24 inches across and will fit perfectly on the glass. Here are some pictures...my fixture will be a smaller version of the last 2 photos.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

now I get to move on to a plant stocking list and a limited fish list...WOOOOT!!!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Quick question...
I purchased the peat, and aquatic soil...I was wondering if It would be wise to do a mix of laterite with the aquatic soil or will I be fine. I couldn't tell from the Aquatic soil if it gives a good supply of Fe but I know the laterite does...
I figured if I mixed a bag of laterite in with the soil it couldn't hurt...or could it...could I have too much nutrients?
I have hard water in New Jersey, would it be better if I put the peat in a bag in my filter?
Thanks Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think you need laterite, but it can't hurt, either.

You could also throw a _*dusting*_ of peat under your substrate, that's what I did. Make sure you get peat with no additives (Schultz brand Sphagnum moss is good).


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura does the Aquatic Soil and the Laterite both provide similar nutrients?
I tested the Peat, its good...now I'm working on a plant list...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have fun! :fish: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/61658-substrate-nutrient-chart.html

http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/plant_substrates_chart.php

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/64298-benefits-nutrient-rich-substrate.html


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, Thanks Laura, got lots of reading to do...
as of right now I'm leaning towards: Various Anubias, Crypts, Java Fern, Water Sprite, Marsiea quadrifolia, Narrow leaf chain sword, and maybe a few others...This does seem to be the fun part.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Where do you folks get your plants from...
I've looked at Aqua Botanic, Aquariumplants.com, and a few others, any suggestions...
Here is my possible plant list...this is my first planted tank so...keep that in mind...Also I will have 2 55watt AH Supply fixtures and will dose excel and flourish, NO CO2...Yet!
Foreground
Mariselia Quadrifolia
Narrow Leaf Chain Sword OR Pygmy Chain Sword
Anubias Nana Petite

Middle
Anubias Coffeefolia
Anubias Nana OR Barteri OR Minima
Crypt. Becketii
Crypt. Wendtii 

Background
Water Sprite and/or your suggestions

Please add or make suggestions...since this is all new to me I want input...I only have some experience with Anubias, Java fern and a little with crypts...
Thanks Drew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Almost all of mine came from the S&S here on the forum. :thumbsup: 

I'm going to order from www.AquaticPlantDepot.com when I redo one of my other tanks, though, so I can get all my plants at the same time and save on some shipping costs.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura, what do you think of the plant list...any suggestions?

I also looked at that link you posted for plants...prices seem really expensive compared to other sites...even though the shipping is cheaper.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you'll want to pick just one foreground plant in the long run. Won't hurt to start with several and see which one does best for you, though.

You'll want to use E. tenellus 'narrow' (narrow pygmy chain sword) for sure over the regular. The 'narrow' only grows 2-3" tall, the regular gets 4-6" tall which is usually too tall for a foreground. Makes a good midground, though.

Anubias and crypts are good choices for your tank. :thumbsup: 

Water sprite tends to get leggy at the bottom, and also has a tendency to try and take over a tank. I think it would be a good plant to start your tank up with (is a great N-sponge so can help on the algae front) but I think you'll end up wanting better background plants.

Vals are one of my favorites. Corkscrew, since they don't get as tall as the regular "Jungle" vals, and Val. nana since I like the long, thin graceful look. I think they'd go well in your tank with its height.

Bacopa caroliniana is the stem that always does best for me. I like the look of Ludwigia repens, but it tends to get leggy in my tanks and never roots in the substrate like i want it to. 

Swords are always my favorites. I'd dying to try some Indian reds in my tank, and I think they'd probably look nice in your tank as well.

So those are just some of my personal favorites.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you Laura,
I will look into those. I really like this plant as well but I'm not sure it will work in my tank...I'd just do one more as just a show plant...I love the color...and I saw a huge one once that just looked incredible.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Red rubins are gorgeous. They get huge, though. If you get a small one it might be a while before you need to move it; swords aren't typically very fast-growers.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm trying to prepare for this by thinking about everything, or at least everything I can think of...haha...
So I was wondering, after reading quite a few posts on people re-planting their tanks, will replanting cause any problems if I do have the peat in the bottom? I don't want to replant my tank after a few weeks/months stir up the substrate and end up with a complete disaster. Any thoughts...
IF it does effect the replanting I might just put peat in a bag in the filter and leave it at that...or forget it altogether...peat is cheap so it isn't a big deal...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

From experience- if you do a big replanting with peat in your substrate, make sure you do a large water change afterwards. 

(You should do a large water change afterwards anytime you do a big replanting, anyways.)

I wouldn't worry about the peat you may "loose" this way- just use some root tabs under the larger plants (especially swords) and you should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Laura,
Big week ahead, lights should come tomorrow and I'm gonna widdle down my plant list and order. 
I can't wait!!!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

how do you think Tiger Lotus would fair in my "proposed" tank setup?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably well. Especially with some fert tabs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

The lights are in...here are a few pics...




















next step is paint the background black...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

can someone recommend a paint to use...I've looked at black rustoleum, different spray paints but do I go with Matte, Flat, gloss...so many choices...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd go with a matte finish to not reflect light back at the camera when taking pics.

I don't think it matters what brand to use other than one that will adhere to glass since it's going on the outside of the tank.

If it were something going on the inside (filter intakes or whatever) then Krylon Fusion would be the way to go.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Tank is painted. I ended up using Krylon Fusion. It took about 7-8 coats to get it so daylight didn't shine thru the back...seems like easy stuff to work with and it dries in 15 minutes to boot...
Start working on hardscape tomorrow...hopefully!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't forget pics! roud:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

question here...
Do you rinse the Shultz Aquatic Soil before you put it in the tank? I know you rinse other substrates...but I don't know about the soil.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't used it yet personally, but I would.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, rinsing it would be a good idea


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a pic of my tank in the office...looks good for being "inherited"


----------



## stephm (Jun 23, 2008)

I am literally right behind you, I have the Aqua Soil in bags on my front porch waiting for some free time to rinse it and add it to my 55 gal! 

I am so excited to hear how it goes with you! Keep it up!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

yay, the first FTS


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry clwatkins10, I don't know what FTS means.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> Sorry clwatkins10, I don't know what FTS means.


Full Tank Shot


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha all the abbreviations...I do know what LOL means...and MTS...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

As long as you don't confuse FTS with FFS, you should be ok.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Church said:


> As long as you don't confuse FTS with FFS, you should be ok.


OK, I'll bite- what's FFS?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> OK, I'll bite- what's FFS?


Yeah, x2..... wait, is it full frontal shot?
edit: woah, my 777th post (I have a thing with #'s)


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha...first FFS of my tank! She's got some nice curves!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

...  

Men!!

LOL


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> Haha...first FFS of my tank! She's got some nice curves!


HAHA, took me a second to get that. It's a bow front *wink* *wink*


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

hehe...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Peat outlining the planted area...the glass area will have pool filter sand.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

another pic...thinned out the peat...had too much before and changed the outline...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How bout showing some pics other than just dirt


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!! Sorry Washing gravel...more pics to come...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Scrapping the sand idea, tooooo messy for an office tank... going with straight Aquatic Soil.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are some hardscape pictures...
Aquasoil


----------



## zachxbass (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the hardscape... i can see it looking good once some plants get in there.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I planted the tank this afternoon...
let me know what you think...keep in mind this is just a preliminary planting and it will change...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally some plants! That looks incredible! Very nice scape and rock placement! Nice!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

VERY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like it, it will change but why? The aqua soil color is starting to grow on me. (no pun intended) 
Thats one thing I notice about plant tanks they mutate via aqua scapers whims. Do not see that with r**fs.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

looks really nice kinda looks like there is a river up in the front where the anubias r and in the back there is a forest or jungle


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

c_sking said:


> I really like it, it will change but why? The aqua soil color is starting to grow on me. (no pun intended)
> Thats one thing I notice about plant tanks they mutate via aqua scapers whims. Do not see that with r**fs.


Yes I agree with c_sking. I wouldnt change a thing. You have great depth. I really like this tank, and the rocks remind me of rocks along a river.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

It will change because I'm not expecting all the plants to do well and I'm not sure I like the wood. I have other pieces I might use instead.
I really want some type of ground cover, like Marsilia quadrifolia or narrow leaf chain swords. 
I also have some Ludwigia Repens coming soon. I really want some more color in the tank. and i have a ton of crypts that hopefully will make there way in there as well
The hairgrass in there now may not make it, I don't know if my lights are strong enough.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

All those plants will do fine. The CO2 will just make it that much better.
I love that DW, I wouldn't change it! Let it grow on you for a while. 

I will try and get you some more fast growers once some of my stuff grows out a bit more.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

A few more pics...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, I love that piece of driftwood! It has so many dimensions to it, crazy.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah. I dont think you should change it at all. The rock arrangement is awesome!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Its actually 2 pieces of driftwood one is shaped like a U and I just got the two to lock together, they actually fell over a little after I planted it...LOL


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Added Crypt. Wendtii Bronze, Crypt Lutea, Riccia, and HM


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I think the tank looks fantastic! Well done!  I agree with others, it has excellent depth and seems to fade seamlessly from "river" to "river bank" to "jungle" IMHO (in my humble opinion)! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Suffering from a little algae...

























And a little Christmas in August...!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

thats a purdy little tank you got there


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope it doesn't move me from low tech to high(er)tech...
I guess my definition of low tech now includes a slow dose of CO2


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Whoops!

With pressurized CO2 I think ya just done blew "low tech" outta the water!!

LOL :fish:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I think low tech is out the door for you.... your a goner now.

It only took me a week to convince you. Hmmm... what shall I convince you to do next week...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL gm!
well you see the problem all started hmmmm...when did it start?
My mother dropped my on my head!...
No it started with the plant swap about a week ago... no...probably when you forced me against my will to join NJAGC...its like a drug...I'm hooked!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

oOo so he's the one who drug ya over to the "dark side" huh?

Look out gmc, you just wait...

:hihi: 

(PS- total threadjack- did you see the completely lousy update Ken did in his journal? And he says he'll fix it "soon" :icon_roll )


----------



## hungtran10 (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm very impressed with your aquascaping. it just goes to show you that you don't need a ton of $$$ to create something beautiful. it actually inspired me to get some more rocks and driftwood for my tank.

best regards,

- Hung


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Today did a 30% water change, trimmed some plants and planted those trimmings and I added some Ludwigia repens, some micro sword and some chain swords...pics tomorrow


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Really likeing the tank, now that you have hit the slippery slope that metal halide pendant is starting to make some more sense huh ?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Ummm...don't go there c_skiing...I've already thought about it...
Maybe Christmas. Damn did I just say that...ARHGGG!!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Just a quick update...
Suffering from the normal startup algae bloom.
here are some pics...I'm still also cycling and have pretty high NitrItes...so I'm still have to wait to add an Algae crew!

































And then I added this...hehe


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Other than the diatoms the tank looks awesome Drew. Thats a fancy smancy CO2 set up.

Love those plastic dosing bottles, you must have got those from a very handsom and charming YOUNG man.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Those bottles are nice...they work well. I don't know about handsome or charming, but I got them from a very helpful young chap...
Thanks Glenn

BTW my wife saw the CO2 system today...I just smiled, sucked it up and took the lashing...LOL!!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Quick update:
After a battle with high nitrites...I decided to seed my filter with an old filter pad...finally they dropped to 0.0 ppm 
So today I added...
8 ottos
and 12 cherry shrimp... they are in there to clean up the ceasar salad that I've grown over the past 2.5 weeks.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

brown algae is easy... your cleanup crew will solve that in 2-3 days. 
your blueish stones are just exactly like mine back then. great job with the scape so far...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

After a 30% water change...I did a little "re-organizing" trimmed a few plants and moved a few more...I bleached my anubias nana petite to remove spot algae. I noticed yellowing on the leaves of my anubias nana...Fe deficiency?
I also moved the Fluval 3 internal filter back behind the plants as well as the CO2 diffuser so now you can't see it and the bubbles get sucked into the internal filter...:hihi: 
here are some pics








Nana petite nice and clean!








tied some moss and riccia to driftwood

















I still can't get a good shot of the shrimp...just a cherry red blob...I have a Canon Powershot SD 630 Digital Elph...any thoughts? There is a pic of a cherry shrimp in the last shot though...hehe


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, I dunno how I missed this thread!! You know what's funny about that last picture? I have the exact same bacopa growing exactly the same way and in exactly the same spot - to the right of my filter output. LOL

I wish I had seen this sooner and chimed in when you were asking back in the beginning about lights. I see you went ahead with CO2, but for what it's worth, I have the 1x55w and 2x36w kits, which comes out to 2.4wpg. I do not have CO2. I actually find that with the 22" depth to the tank, and my lights being mounted to the canopy another 8" or so from the surface, that's probably equal to 2wpg on a shorter tank or lights closer to the surface like yours are.

I love your scape. I fell in love when you posted the very first scape pic. Very nice. I struggled with creating depth with mine and gave up. There's another 54g build in the photo album forum, and that person just scaped it in a sloping manner towards teh back corner. I kind of when a similar route.

What diffuser or reactor are you using?

Great thread. Love your setup.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I got the reactor from Orlando...I just couldn't splerg for an ADA...I think GLF's work fine.
I love the Bacopa such a cool plant...I really want the caroliniana eventually also.
BTW I did see your thread and I like your light set up but I couldn't do the whole hood thing...I would have had to make it myself and I just don't feel like diving into somthing like that right now...I do have some difficulty with getting light to the back of the tank but...that is exactly a perfect spot for my internal filter, diffuser and canister intake. I have been doing alot of thinking about adding another light strip but I haven't settled on one yet...was thinking maybe a 20" t5ho fixture but then I'd have to pull the AH supply enclosure close to the front and its obviously bowed and the enclosure is not...I've also looked at MH/CF fixtures


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, sweet tank! I love what you did with the rocks!

By the way, what are those cute little plants growing around the rocks to the right? I gotta get me some of those.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I still can't get a good shot of the shrimp...just a cherry red blob...I have a Canon Powershot SD 630 Digital Elph...any thoughts? There is a pic of a cherry shrimp in the last shot though...hehe


You can try the Macro settings. It's like the little flower thingy button, press that and you'll see things much clearer when you get closer to it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Characins said:


> Wow, sweet tank! I love what you did with the rocks!
> 
> By the way, what are those cute little plants growing around the rocks to the right? I gotta get me some of those.


Anubias???? Seriously??


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Characins said:


> Wow, sweet tank! I love what you did with the rocks!
> 
> By the way, what are those cute little plants growing around the rocks to the right? I gotta get me some of those.


Thanks Char,
Those plants are Anubias nana petite



Chrisinator said:


> You can try the Macro settings. It's like the little flower thingy button, press that and you'll see things much clearer when you get closer to it.


Thanks gonna try it!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wait, thats schultz aquatic soil? i thought it was orange! dude, you just gave me a reason to overhaul my 20H :hihi: 

its looking great, btw.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

that looks great! that bowfront makes for a very nice looking foreground. I like the way the wood sorta wraps around the foreground plants and stones. I think it's kinda hard to match stones with schultz aquatic soil, mainly because of the color.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

The tank is going thru "renovations" soon...sort of.
I want to add more drift wood and some stem are coming out and B. caroliniana will be going in as well as a few crypts. But until then here are some pics.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It certainly looks nice. Every time I see someone with the NJAGC thing in their signature I think of how I wish I lived in NJ lol (or at least had a local club thing like you guys have)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The plants look awesome! I think B. caroliniana will be a nice choice. Some rotala might add a pop of color, too.

I do think you should consider this as a sponge prefilter instead of that Aquaclear sponge: http://www.epetproducts.com/index.p...d=1679&zenid=ea13b5757cb722d8f572c37e494d0b26 Big Als and Petsmart carry them too.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link Laura...
I had a little "emergency" the day I got that sponge...I got 12 RCS and a few babies...and then I realized I had nothing covering the filter intake...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Check out this wood I found yesterday...I couldn 't help myself...but I think it will look great


----------



## hungtran10 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice wood! That sounded weird saying that to another guy...lol.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Rescaped yesterday and added a Coralife 9" CF fixture to the back corner.
Pics...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I kind of miss the little "path" down the center (I think it helped make the most of the depth of your tank), but that new DW is really fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## McComplex (Oct 11, 2008)

MY FIRST POST! :biggrin: 

Coltonrr, 
I just had to tell you what a beautiful tank you have!! I'm looking to add a 54Corner to go with my 55 and was searching the web and came across this thread... i read all 11 pages nearly line by line watching your build.

I learned a boat-load from this thread alone so, i figured it was worth it to register.

the 54 is to become a Cichlid tank, but after reading this thread the 55 will under go a make over 

Thanks again for the good read. (to all involved with this as well)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I kind of miss the little "path" down the center (I think it helped make the most of the depth of your tank), but that new DW is really fantastic. :thumbsup:


I agree with both points


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

McComplex said:


> MY FIRST POST! :biggrin:
> 
> Coltonrr,
> I just had to tell you what a beautiful tank you have!! I'm looking to add a 54Corner to go with my 55 and was searching the web and came across this thread... i read all 11 pages nearly line by line watching your build.
> ...


Welcome to TPT and I hope you decide to stick around and start your own journal thread...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

you know whats funny is that the DW actually slants to the back of the tank and sticks out of the water. This was not a small piece of wood and I did put it in a 54 bowfront at the LFS but...I don't think the pictures look as good. for now it will stay and I want to see the Bacopa fill in the back. 

Thanks for the input, comments and critique...its all well taken


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Just a quick update...
I added 12 rummynose tetras...9 lived...
and 12 Amano shrimp. At this point tannins are making the water...well...TAN!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love rummies! Tank looks great!


----------



## discuscardscorys (Jul 29, 2008)

i don't know what it is about the wood but i really, really like the way the tank looks
the wood is grea


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah that looks awesome.

All except the Blyxa... or is that just the lighting?

If you don't want the tannins, just throw some Purigen in your filter.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, looking great! I agree, that's a beautiful piece of wood and I love the way you've planted in and around it!


----------



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

Update?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Your rummies look like their in their natural habitat! Awesome tank!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll update soon...I've been so busy...arggh! not...enough...time...for...tanks...Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow you have such a beautiful tank!
It's truly an inspiration to my 55g. 
I don't think mine will look that good.
How fast do your plants grow?


----------



## crimper (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed! And those rummies seems to enjoy your beautiful tank. (Time for me to get rummies too!)


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

*An UPDATE on my 54 corner bowfront...*

Ok here is an update on my tank...
I feel as though the tank is filling in nicely and I did a water change and trimmed the Cabomba today though I don't think I did a good job.
My Cherry shrimp are rapidly filling my tank. The Rummies are happy and I intend in the near future to get about 12 more.
My dosing has also changed.
Monday, Wednesday and Friday I'm dosing 
10 ml Excel (20 ml on Fridays with the 30% water change)
5 ml Flourish Comprehensive 
10 ml of KNO3
2 ml of KH2PO4
5 ml of K2SO4

here are a few pics...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

*54 Corner Bowfront Updated!*

Here are a few of my latest pics...
I love my B. japonica
























Full Tank Shots


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! It looks great!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks awesome Drew!!! Really shaped into a beauty my man! Great job.


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Great looking planted tank. We're thinking of setting up a 54G corner tank just like yours and would like to see some photos of how the whole set up from far away. More zoom out photos please. Thanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow it's looking fantastic!

My only critique; next time turn off the lights in the room before taking pictures :hihi:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

nicely done corner bow!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, I haven't updated this journal in a long time so here are a few pics taken today...
I am getting ready ready for a complete overhaul with Manzanita from Jake (badcopnofishtank) who I highly recommend...
*FTS...*








*Very Dense Flame Moss...*
















*Tiger Lotus...*








*Crypt. 'Florida Sunset'*

































Thanks for looking and as always comments are welcome


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

First off, tank looks incredible Drew. you have certainly made your mark IMO and you have a good eye and grow some super healthy plants.

Now, the overhaul. I say no just yet. My opinion would be to experiment with a foreground... get rid of the barcalya, blyxa and crypts in front of the anubias and try a hairgrass of something. Could look incredible and wouldn't be hard to try!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So my last post was how it used to look...I bought a pile of Manzanita with the intent of changing the entire look of this tank.
Lets just say I was talked out of it
So here is how it looks today...
FTS...









Right Side...








Middle...









































That is Flame Moss...the most dense, thick moss I have ever grown...I love it!
Rummy's Rock!
comments/thoughts...?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nothing...?


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL I just bought a bunch of rummy noses today, and here are pics of yours! Aren't they great? 

The tank looks very good.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Update
Tank is filling in a little. I changed a few things...
Added a few plants...I'm using Staurogyne 'porto vehlo' as a foreground plant.
I am also considering adding another schooling type of fish so I get 2 distinct schools, though I don't know if it would work in this tank. Maybe 20 Cardinal tetras...
This tank is in my waiting room so sorry about the glare.
































































*Flame moss and C. 'florida sunset'*









Thanks for looking!
Comments?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like that you took out the cabomba and replaced it with the crypts. It fits perfectly. I don't know if I would get the cardinals. The rummies are so beautiful and complement your tank so well, I almost think the cardinals would detract from that beauty. Have you considered Danio albolineatus? I love these guys and they are so under appreciated.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! I haven't updated this journal in a long time.
These are some parting shots of this tank before a major rescape...
FTS...








LEFT SIDE...








RIGHT SIDE...








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko' and Cryptocoryne cordata var. 'rosanervig'
















TOP SHOT

































Thanks for looking


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW! Tank looks amazing!

So if those are the before-new-scape pictures, when do we get to see the after pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Karackle said:


> WOW! Tank looks amazing!
> 
> So if those are the before-new-scape pictures, when do we get to see the after pictures? :biggrin:


Thanks! Here is the new scape. Its not done yet and has to fill in...obviously.
I forgot how a rescape re-exposes the filter and heater...lol
Plants are...
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne cordata 'rosanervig'
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'
Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
Microsorum pteropus 'trident'
Nymphaea lotus 'tiger'


















I still have the Rummynose Tetra's and was thinking of adding 20 black neon tetras...thoughts?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good, can't wait to see it filled in! You weren't kidding about a massive rescape either!

So what did you do with all of those crypts and plants you pulled out? :hihi: I looked to see if you were selling in the SnS but I didn't see a thread of yours. I'd love some of those beautifully colored crypts and maybe some of those other plants, so if you're selling, please let me know! thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Looking good, can't wait to see it filled in! You weren't kidding about a massive rescape either!
> 
> So what did you do with all of those crypts and plants you pulled out? :hihi: I looked to see if you were selling in the SnS but I didn't see a thread of yours. I'd love some of those beautifully colored crypts and maybe some of those other plants, so if you're selling, please let me know! thanks! :biggrin:


Thanks Karackle!
Those crypts got moved to my 100gal MS tank. 
And the stems from my 100 went bye bye.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha fair enough! I bet that one looks great too! I'll have to take a look at it


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow. The rescape looks great, but those parting shots are really cool. I like that cave that the needle-leaf forms. That's probably three-hundred bucks worth of fern in there. I like those big crypts and the lotus a lot. Is that a _C. usteriana_ to the left on the pre-rescape shot?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Hahaha fair enough! I bet that one looks great too! I'll have to take a look at it


I'm tracking down new stone for the 100g. So its far from done



hydrophyte said:


> Wow. The rescape looks great, but those parting shots are really cool. I like that cave that the needle-leaf forms. That's probably three-hundred bucks worth of fern in there. I like those big crypts and the lotus a lot. Is that a _C. usteriana_ to the left on the pre-rescape shot?


the left side had 
C. wendtii 'green gecko'
C. pontederiifolia
C. cordata var. rosanervig
C. wendtii 'florida sunset' -looks like tall bronze.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the new hardscape! (Or is it the same hardscape, just now you can see it again? LOL)

Are you planning a groundcover?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I like the new hardscape! (Or is it the same hardscape, just now you can see it again? LOL)
> 
> Are you planning a groundcover?


Thanks Laura!
Nope totally new hardscape. Changed from Mopani wood to Manzi and new rocks. 
As far as groundcover, I have some E. tenellus 'micro' but haven't put it in yet.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

*A new beginning...*

I can't believe its been since December of 09 since I've updated this journal...

Well maclellan's journal kinda got my mind thinking about turning this into a sword tank...or at least a tank with swords...which is cool since I've never kept swords. Anyway Joel's tank is pretty sweet sooo...
Today I began the process of completely breaking this down...
I am starting over completely. The tank will be emptied, cleaned, the filter will be completely cleaned. I am going cycle the tank over as well which is fine because I never add fish until I'm a few months in.
Embarrassed to admit it but...
I'd let the tank go a little as you can see...










Proof of a desperately needed cleaning...










Pulled all the plants...
Check out this huge green gecko!










Rummies seemed happy...










_the waiting room..._











About 30 assassin snails, a pleasant surprise considering I have't seen them in ages.










So far a good start.











Still have to get the Cherry's out, the substrate's gotta go as well.

I'm going to use mineralized soil just like my 100g.
I've purchased Estes PermaColor Quartz in the chocolate "flavor" (only way to go in my book)

Plants so far...
Various crypts
Echinodorus "kleiner" prinz (thanks Joel!)
Echinodorus "Frans Stoffels"

New fauna...
Up for debate....

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Subscribed. I can't wait to see more progress!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What is your plans for the rummies? Are you keeping them in another tank? You are going to love that prinz. Joel sent me one and I am stunned at it's simple beauty. I can't wait until I set up the MTS. Haha, we are both stealing a page from Mac's journal. I am doing swords and ludwigias. 

I don't know if the bow front is big enough, but angelfish and swords are always an excellent choice.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Subscribed. I can't wait to see more progress!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks Chrisinator!



sewingalot said:


> What is your plans for the rummies? Are you keeping them in another tank? You are going to love that prinz. Joel sent me one and I am stunned at it's simple beauty. I can't wait until I set up the MTS. Haha, we are both stealing a page from Mac's journal. I am doing swords and ludwigias.
> 
> I don't know if the bow front is big enough, but angelfish and swords are always an excellent choice.


Sara, the rummies are were happily placed in my 100 gal. You can make a few out...









Yes MTS is good stuff and it really cuts maintenance time. Swords and Ludwigias would look really nice together. Love L. glandulosa, one of my favs.

As far as fish go...
I had thought about Angels but Mac might get me on plagiarism!
So far...
10 Cory's...sterbai's or schwartzi's
20 tetras...I really like embers, cardinals and black neons.
Then...Angels, not sure how many I can keep OR Rams, OR Appistos.
OR...maybe I'll just throw this in there!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, put black neons and angels together and you'll be plagiarizing nonconductive's tank.  I keep meaning to pickup l. glandulosa again, but I didn't seem to do well with it last time. Maybe with MTS, it won't melt?

Corys, my favorite (sterbai are prettier)
tetras, they all seem the same to me so I don't have an opinion too much
Wkndracer might be able to help you in the angel department. He seems to have 8000000 in his home right now, he might know the capacity.
I like Apistos the more I see them, not as common as you'd think on the forum and are very lovely.

Then again, I loved my oscar. LOL.

Rummies look nice in the new home, by the way.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I have that same tank and am always struggling with lighting and flow issues. I'm really interested in that enclosure - are you happy with it? Does it run hot or is the ventilation decent? Does it allow the light to spread nicely? thanks!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

My Gecko looks great in that photo. I want shrimp.... LOL!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, put black neons and angels together and you'll be plagiarizing nonconductive's tank.  I keep meaning to pickup l. glandulosa again, but I didn't seem to do well with it last time. Maybe with MTS, it won't melt?
> 
> Corys, my favorite (sterbai are prettier)
> tetras, they all seem the same to me so I don't have an opinion too much
> ...


Thanks Sara! Now I'll have to check out nonconductive's tank!



Dave-H said:


> I have that same tank and am always struggling with lighting and flow issues. I'm really interested in that enclosure - are you happy with it? Does it run hot or is the ventilation decent? Does it allow the light to spread nicely? thanks!


Hi Dave-H,
lighting is AH Supply with the wood enclosure they make. It works great.
No vents, the top is slotted so the hot air can escape...also it gets warm but its not bad at all.
I also, until it fell into the tank, had a coralife little 12w or 9w CFL fixture that lite up the back corner but...like I said...it took a swim...




Gatekeeper said:


> My Gecko looks great in that photo. I want shrimp.... LOL!


Glenn, somehow all my gecko got mixed up...I have some I took from the office and put in there but your's is in there too...and yes it looks great!
siphoning off some of the pool filter sand seems to have helped with growth.

And you can have all the shrimp you want...
and anyone else who wants shrimp can have some.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I know what is the true gecko and what is the hybrid. What is in that last photo is gecko. We will talk more this week, I am coming to your office.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

*Plant list...*
I have the following plants so far
Echinodorus 'kleiner prinz'
Echinodorus 'frans stoffels'

So...Today I placed an order from Sweet Aquatics...
I understand some of these plants get huge but I tend to overdue...rather than underdue so...
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Echinodorus argentinensus 'rangeri'
Echinodorus 'indian red'
Echinodorus osiris 'melon'
Echinodorus parviflorious
Echinodorus rubin
Hygrophilia corymbosa 'kompakt'
Marsilea quadrifolia...a plant I've been wanting to keep for a while now.

Patients got a kick out of this...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

:iamwithst


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> :iamwithst


So what exactly are you getting at?...
Are you implying that my patients are stupid or that I am indeed stupid?
I am after all... The Management...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Just bustin on ya! When are you nuking the rest of this baby? I may have some time this weekend.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Just bustin on ya! When are you nuking the rest of this baby? I may have some time this weekend.


Tank is being officially nuked on Thursday.
Going to do my best to get out all the cherry shrimp, the rest of the assassin snails and the one straggler rummynose I "overlooked".
I hope to work on the rescape on Saturday.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice plant choices, but you'll simply HAVE to narrow that down once they grow... many of those are large specimen-type plants. Just FYI - what SA sells as the C. retrospiralis is really C. crispatula 'flaccidifolia', I believe. You'll like what you get... hopefully they send it in the next year or so, lol H. c 'kompakt' and E. parviflorus are both in my Fav 5.

What are you doing for hardscape?



Coltonorr said:


> Well maclellan's journal kinda got my mind thinking about turning this into a sword tank...or at least a tank with swords...which is cool since I've never kept swords. Anyway Joel's tank is pretty sweet sooo...





sewingalot said:


> You are going to love that prinz. Joel sent me one and I am stunned at it's simple beauty. Haha, we are both stealing a page from Mac's journal. I am doing swords and ludwigias.


lol, how flattering. My name is Joel Mac, and I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Nice plant choices, but you'll simply HAVE to narrow that down once they grow... many of those are large specimen-type plants. Just FYI - what SA sells as the C. retrospiralis is really C. crispatula 'flaccidifolia', I believe. You'll like what you get... hopefully they send it in the next year or so, lol H. c 'kompakt' and E. parviflorus are both in my Fav 5.
> 
> What are you doing for hardscape?
> 
> ...


Yeah about the large specimens...I know they get large, however I ordered medium sized and figured I'd weed out what I don't want or donate it to your 120g...lol


As far as hardscape...its up for debate but Glenn generously gave me a pile of Manzi to work with.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Enjoy the fungus. I sure am. Its just peachy fun. Glad I could spread the joy. Lol!

Having you been soaking it??

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Enjoy the fungus. I sure am. Its just peachy fun. Glad I could spread the joy. Lol!
> 
> Having you been soaking it??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Soaking as I type.
Everytime I've used driftwood it gets that fungus. Seems to go away after a few weeks though. 

side note: I forgot how many crypts I pulled out of this tank. Stuff I didn't remember I even had...C. cordata 'rosanervig', beckettii and some others. 
I smell another tank...most likely emersed with the Shultz I'll be pulling out soon.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

C. cordata 'rosanervig' that should be going right back in that tank.

I finally have mine growing.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still interested in the lights 

Did you ever get a carpet going with those lightS??


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Dave-H said:


> I'm still interested in the lights
> 
> Did you ever get a carpet going with those lightS??


Here is what I purchased. I am absolutely a fan of AH. This is definitely a hard tank to light...its so awkward. It was a little precarious for me with the 9wCoralife fixture. The back part of the tank isn't covered so I had to cut a piece of plexiglass to fit, however the light warmed it and it bent...:thumbsdow:thumbsdow
AH Supply. I bought 2 X 54 watt kits 1 - 6,700K bulb and 1 - 10,000K bulb. 

Blyxa japonica and S. 'porto velho' in front at different points.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I called AH and they don't sell those enclosures anymore! But, maybe I could get one made in a triangular shape. I wonder what the PAR at substrate is? From the pic, it looks to be low light but then that blyxa needs quite a bit of light, I think. Very nice!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Dave,
Never measured PAR, I'd call it moderate light with good reflectors and CO2 injection.
If you built it in a triangle shape you could do 2 X 54 watt up front and a 36 w or 24 in back.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Phase 2...
Say goodbye!!!








Drained the tank, pulled shrimp and the one rebel Rummynose who is now happily schooling with her friends in my 100g.
As I got to the bottom the Cherry shrimp were starting to panic!!!










*Melville in time-out...*









Some of the "goods" for Phase 3...









Estes...in Chocolate...I want the bottom to look dark, but not black...they are after all the "color specialists" since 1847. Didn't know they had aquariums back then...LOL









Phase 3...Coming soon...as in tomorrow...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Little excited. Not going to lie.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

BTW Drew... East Coast Cichlid auction next weekend. Sweet!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So I got a nice surprise tonight.
I started cleaning all the equipment and as I was cleaning off the heater I realized it was full of water...:help:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Scary on the heater! Good thing you found out, no? I am excited to see this get rebuilt. I know you'll make it look fantastic.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got an email that my plants have shipped!!!
Looking forward to Monday...
I was also thinking of something like this for a scape...
probably going to use little or no rock because the plants I selected are bolder in the leaf stucture and the plants get large.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Coltonorr said:


> Just got an email that my plants have shipped!!!


Yippee! What was your turn around time with SA?

Maybe aim a bit higher with the hardscape? Think of where there plants will be, not where the substrate is now.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Yippee! What was your turn around time with SA?
> 
> Maybe aim a bit higher with the hardscape? Think of where there plants will be, not where the substrate is now.


8-9 days...I emailed them because I'm leaving for vacation in next week and my plants weren't going to ship till monday, which would leave me only 2 days to plant and scape. So they bumped up the order. Good stuff!roud:

Glenn and I tried to get the manzi to stand up but I needed another bag of sand, 50lb's wasn't enough. So many of the plants I ordered get large...its going to be interesting...haha!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I am going to be sick on Tuesday, so I will need to go to the "doc's" office. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> I think I am going to be sick on Tuesday, so I will need to go to the "doc's" office.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Ok...the prescription will be "aquascaping a 54 gallon bowfront" with "lots of swords" that are "too big for the tank"...and 2 puffs of CO2...:biggrin:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So I received my plants yesterday, and found time to plant them today.
The only problem I had was the Aponogeton ulvaceous arrived as a bulb which was a surprise...and the M. quadrifolia arrived bearing the dreaded duckweed!
I'm also not sure I like the substrate color. I was hoping for a more brown look but whatever its going to be covered with the quadrifolia anyway.

So a few shots...













































damn substrate!


----------



## formosus808 (May 3, 2011)

looking good!roud:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Lookin good! Yeah, my ulvaceous came as a bulb too. Don't worry, it sprouts fast. Mine is already too big for my 90g, and it's only been a month, lol!

Yeah, I'm not sure on that substrate either. Definitely not brown. Get some Peace River and join my and Glenn's posse!  Siphon some out, add in some nice fine gravel, pool filter sand etc. and it should look nice and natural.

What's that weird looking plant on the far left in the third pic?

Do you have any green gecko to spare? I could use a few more!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure on that substrate either. Definitely not brown. Get some Peace River and join my and Glenn's posse!  Siphon some out, add in some nice fine gravel, pool filter sand etc. and it should look nice and natural.


Yea man... everyone is doing it. I just ordered 50 lbs more tonight. 



> Do you have any green gecko to spare? I could use a few more!


I have some Joel. Inbound. Will be in the mail tomorrow. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew, If it still looks "red" in a month, I say we follow the advice and siphon a small bit out and we go get the black color and just cap the stuff. Should stay separated since its the same density (as long as your not yanking on it).


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

formosus808 said:


> looking good!roud:


Thanks!



macclellan said:


> Lookin good! Yeah, my ulvaceous came as a bulb too. Don't worry, it sprouts fast. Mine is already too big for my 90g, and it's only been a month, lol!
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure on that substrate either. Definitely not brown. Get some Peace River and join my and Glenn's posse!  Siphon some out, add in some nice fine gravel, pool filter sand etc. and it should look nice and natural.
> 
> ...


Joel, 
Yeah, my mind is already racing about what to do about the sand. I could easily siphon out most of the sand and add some O' that "peace river".

The weird looking plant is Hygrophilia pinnatifida...slipped it in there...wanted to see if you would notice...lol
As far as the gecko, give me a few weeks...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Yea man... everyone is doing it. I just ordered 50 lbs more tonight.


Order me some!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:



Gatekeeper said:


> Drew, If it still looks "red" in a month, I say we follow the advice and siphon a small bit out and we go get the black color and just cap the stuff. Should stay separated since its the same density (as long as your not yanking on it).


It is going to be carpeted with the quadrifolia but I could siphon out most of the sand and replace with something else. Wheels are already turnin!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I was looking at the pics today compared with the actual tank and the sand isn't as red as the pics make it look. Its funny what looks good to clients...
everyone loves it. I probably could have thrown some purple and pink fake plants in there with a castle and sunken ship and it would have gotten great reviews...lol


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Do it! And get some glo fish!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Coltonorr said:


> everyone loves it. I probably could have thrown some purple and pink fake plants in there with a castle and sunken ship and it would have gotten great reviews...lol





macclellan said:


> Do it! And get some glo fish!


Why would you antagonize him?

That NJAGC banner is coming off the sig real quick if I see a bubbling treasure chest in that tank!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Do it! And get some glo fish!


Joel
I'm actually partial to tattooed gouramis...Here's my baby!
gonna make a biotype aquarium with a few of these guys...











Gatekeeper said:


> Why would you antagonize him?
> 
> That NJAGC banner is coming off the sig real quick if I see a bubbling treasure chest in that tank!


Yeah Joel!!!

Glenn your not the boss of me...lol:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know, I think these are a better choice. Much more classy.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

HAHA Nice Sara!
Only thing missing is sparkles!

Today I added some Echinodorus 'aflame'
The Aponogeton is already 3" tall...I'm scared...lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, you have an echinodorus 'aflame'????? I want some pictures. How about an update....please? Do I need to send Glenn to the doctor's office?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Lets go, quit stalling. Pictures.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahem. Pictures. I want them. Nuff said.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry about no updates.
This tank has gone haywire...for 2 reasons I think...
reason 1...ambient sunlight hitting the tank...got lots of staghorn.
reason 2...no fast growing stems to suck up nutrients.

I'll update once I get things under control...or IF I get things under control...lol


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

UPDATE:
A few changes...
I suspect that my lights were driving the system so hard and a lack of nutrients were the cause of the algae...staghorn and hair. I also think some outside sunlight was hitting the tank. But I'm not sure that sunlight is the culprit because I've had this tank for a few years and never had these problems.
So I started dosing a modified EI schedule.
I also pulled all the M. quadrifolia and put some in my emersed setup for later...then chopped up the Hygrophilia "kompakt" and spread it out.
I added my all-time favorite plant, 5 Ladenandra meeboldii from my 100g.

I added some fauna in the form of 6 Otocinclus vestitus and 24 Japonica shrimp that also aided in cleaning up the tank.
I am currently looking to add 15-20 cardinal or ember tetra's, 6-10 Corydorus sterbai, and 8-10 marble hatchets.

<<<FTS>>>









E. "aflame"


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Waiting for 20 cardinal tetra's and 7 Sterbai cories!!!
Can't wait!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Since the last update this tank has gone through alot of changes...This is what happens when a hurricane wipes out a big tank of crypts and you cram them into your office tank...madness...

so it looks like a jungle...but my Cory's love it.
I've got a little bit of BBA but since I stopped all dosing its definitely gotten better.
I also constantly pick leaves off and the growth has just exploded. 
My favorite plant the Latgenandra meeboldii "pink" looks better the more I hack leaves off...

some shots...


----------

